

Chinese Labor - watch the first 34 minutes at least - merryandrew
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZnZOe_tKCs&feature=player_embedded

======
merryandrew
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manufactured_Landscapes>

Awards: Best Documentary – 2007 Genie Awards[1] Best Canadian Film – Toronto
International Film Festival[1] Best Canadian Film & Best Documentary - Toronto
Film Critics Association Awards[1] Nominated for Grand Jury Prize - 2007
Sundance Film Festival[1] Won the Reel Current Award (presented by Al Gore) -
2007 Nashville Film Festival

